# Looking to submit some short stories...



## MizzouRam (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello all,
I am looking to submit some short stories for publication and I am currently looking through Writers Market for fan magazines that will take submissions. Does anyone have a mag in mind that takes submissions from new writers, primarily sci-fi/fantasy?


----------



## John Galt (Dec 16, 2014)

Wrong section, by the way. This'll probably be moved to the "publishing" section. 

Asimov's is a SF one. 
SF&F is, as the name so clearly says, for SF and F. 

As far as I know, most mags thrive on new writers as 'professional' writers don't have time to write short stories.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 16, 2014)

When you say "fan magazines" are you talking fan-fiction? That might skew the results of the thread, fyi...


----------



## fpak (Dec 16, 2014)

I have tried the following:

*Shimmer

Betwixt

Pantheon (*I actually placed a story here: "Children of Nameless Streets"*)

Acapella Zoo

Apex

Clarkesworld
*
I cant think of anything else but check *Ralan.com* and the *submissions grinder*. Ralan actually specializes in speculative fiction.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 16, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Wrong section, by the way. This'll probably be moved to the "publishing" section.
> 
> Asimov's is a SF one.
> SF&F is, as the name so clearly says, for SF and F.
> ...



Most popular magazines (particularly prestigious, relatively high paying ones like Asimov'e and SF&F) are very difficult for newcomers to break into. Professional writers write short stories quite frequently.


----------



## MizzouRam (Dec 16, 2014)

My bad, I didn't mean fan fiction. I need a few places that take unsolicited short fiction from new/unknown writers.


----------



## MizzouRam (Dec 16, 2014)

Terry D said:


> Most popular magazines (particularly prestigious, relatively high paying ones like Asimov'e and SF&F) are very difficult for newcomers to break into. Professional writers write short stories quite frequently.


Still gotta try, right?


----------



## krishan (Dec 17, 2014)

Strange Horizons is also worth a look. They pay for accepted work, and are happy to read unsolicited submissions.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 17, 2014)

Some markets are faster than others. _Clarkesworld_, for example, will get back to you within a day or two—but 99% of their responses are rejections, so be prepared for one of those. (If you can get published in _Clarkesworld_, you're either a world-class Sci-Fi/Fantasy writer, or you have amazing credentials.)

_Asimov's_, on other hand, took three months to get back to me. _Buzzy Mag_ also took nearly three months.

I'm currently waiting to hear back from _Daily Science Fiction_ for a flash story of mine—they always respond within three to four weeks. In the past I'd sent them longer stories (3,000+ words, and even one novelette that was over 10,000 words). Since then they've made it clear they won't purchase anything over 1,500 words. 

It's always important to read the submission guidelines. Different publications want different things.

I love Duotrope as a submission search engine and tracker, and I use it daily. Though, I've heard Submission Grinder is good, too. There are tons of short fiction markets out there, ranging all the way from non-paying to professional-paying. The best way to find them (in my opinion) is to sign up with one of these sites, search for what you're looking for, and start submitting away! :encouragement:


----------



## Terry D (Dec 17, 2014)

MizzouRam said:


> Still gotta try, right?



Absolutely!


----------



## TKent (Dec 17, 2014)

I signed up for duotrope just for giggles. I submitted a flash piece and got a response within HOURS. It was from one of the Rampant Media editors saying that while they appreciated my 'enthusiasm' my story didn't fit the topics or the word count. I realized after the fact I'd sent it to Straeon instead of Stupifying Stories by accident. D'oh!


----------



## MizzouRam (Dec 17, 2014)

Good stuff. Thank you so much. Quick question. I couldn't find a most of those on Writers Market. Do they have websites? And what is submissions grinder?


----------



## TKent (Dec 17, 2014)

Here is a link to submission grinder's search page.  You can put in various parameters and it will come back with a list of publications that match your criteria. Plus you can log and track who you've sent to. You'll still have to click the link and go to each of sites and check out their submission guidelines.  

http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/Search.aspx


----------



## MizzouRam (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you. Yea, I just registered for that and Duotrope. Both look like phenomenal resources. 

Now, when you guys submit, do you send a query letter with? Are there any other professional nuances I might not know about, having never submitted before?


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jan 10, 2015)

You don't send a query letter, but a cover letter is quite common. It's nothing too fancy, just a "Here's my story, thanks for reading." Most ask for bios separately these days so I keep cover letters relatively short. 

As for professional nuances, read submission guidelines carefully. That is the most important thing. Make sure you know the rights you are selling. Ensure your manuscript is sent in the appropriate format.

Get used to rejection. Chin up. Keep writing and submitting.


----------



## buzoku (Mar 16, 2015)

You can try https://getinkspired.com Its a platform that is focused on new writers, where you can submit short stories/ serial stories and get reviews from your readers


----------

